# 44-mag



## mac125 (Oct 26, 2008)

A BUDDY OF MINE KILLED THIS ONE IN MADISON.CO BACK IN '03 WITH HIS 44-MAG.IT SCORES 134 B/C .HE COULDNT HIT A 4X8 SHEET OF PLYWOOD WITH IT WHILE PRACTICING BUT HE MANAGED TO PUT 2 SHOTS THRU THE BOILER ROOM WHEN THIS BRUISER STEPPED OUT.HE ALSO GOT FIRST PLACE AT THE ATLANTA BUCKARAMA IN THE HANDGUN CLASS IN '04.


----------



## jasonC (Oct 27, 2008)

I shot this deer at about 30 yards, (Thanks to my step dad for letting me use the pistol. This ones for you Robert!!!)it dropped on the first shot but I still had to finish him off once I finally got down. The bullets I was using was reloads that my step dad made up, im not sure of the grain but I do know they were hollow points.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice Buck.

Now...about your bud's comment about the plywood....he did not say you were scoped!

cw


----------



## jasonC (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah well At the time I was bad about jerking the trigger. Since then I have killed several deer with it.


----------



## mac125 (Oct 27, 2008)

*horseshoe*

yeah you forgot to mention the horseshoe up your "edit for profanity"


----------



## jasonC (Oct 27, 2008)

Just lucky you were off work that day to experience that awesome morning with me! Its one I will never forget. I actually looked at the video 3 nights ago, and I still get pumped!


----------



## Stan in SC (Oct 27, 2008)

jasonC,
Congratulations on a nice nice handgun kill.
I have the exact same pistol.They are great.What scope do you have on yours?

Stan


----------



## j_seph (Oct 27, 2008)

Lets see the video


----------



## jasonC (Oct 28, 2008)

Its a BSA scope.

Not quite shure how to put the video on here, Its one of the deer after the kill,as we were walking up on him to recover it.My friend MAC125 had a camera when he came over to help me get him out of the woods.


----------



## Stan in SC (Oct 28, 2008)

My scope is also a BSA.Many people think BSA scopes are not very good but I have had excellent results with mine.Thanks for the reply an again congratulations on a very nice handgun deer harvest.

Stan


----------



## jasonC (Oct 28, 2008)

Never had a problem with this BSA. Thanks man!


----------



## muddy waters (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice deer. A friend of mine has a 44 mag needs to know how to sight in his iron sights exp.. clicks=feet


----------



## Stan in SC (Nov 10, 2008)

*sighting a .44?*

There is no quick and definite answer for that.It will have to be shot to be zeroed in.

Stan


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Nov 13, 2008)

nice buck


----------



## jasonC (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 22, 2008)

*What power is the BSA ?*

Looks like a 2X20. Seems like pistol scopes are either 2X20 or then you get into a variable power. Just traded for a Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter .44mag with a 7 1/2" barrel. I guess I'll just have to use the open sights a few time before I decide if I need a scope.


----------



## jasonC (Nov 23, 2008)

I love using the scope.


----------



## jasonC (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is another pic.


----------



## Kyle4x4 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice Buck


----------



## jasonC (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## jasonC (Dec 20, 2009)

Still taking the Pistol to the deer woods, but havent connected with a nice buck yet....still have a little time...


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice deer right their


----------



## jasonC (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks man..


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Dec 26, 2009)

sweet.... looks real nice!!!!!congrats


----------



## jasonC (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------

